# MariaDB Dependencies



## johng (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

So I'm getting accustomed to FreeBSD. I've gotten over a number of dumb mistakes. Maybe this is one, and I just don't realize it yet. On my Debian boxes, I have migrated from mysql to mariadb. As many of you would know, it is designed as a drop-in replacement. I didn't have any problem installing it.

I use mysqlbackup to do regular backups, optimization, and backup rotations. It should work just fine with mariadb, but when I attempt to install it with `pkg install mysqlbackup`, pkgng wants to install mysql55-client as well.

Is there a way to fix this so that mariadb-client is used instead? I've searched the handbook and the web with little help. 

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2013)

Try building from source. Packages are built using the default options. And the default is MySQL 5.5.


----------



## johng (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks so much! That helped me figure it out. I am using poudriere to build a repository, and I had the correct options set in make.conf for the host system, but I had neglected to add those options to the make.conf files that poudriere uses.

It works perfectly now!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 14, 2013)

As an interesting note, Google just recently switched all their internal *M*ySQL software to MariaDB.


----------

